# camera advice please



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

iam looking to spend around £100-£140 on a camera any advice please


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Panasonic Lumix would get my vote:

Something like this:

http://www.warehouseexpress.com/product/default.aspx?sku=1024846


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Yep, I own two dslr's but have now started using my £150 Panasonic Lumix FX30 whenever I do a detail - slips in the pocket very easily and the Leica glass makes it a very capable little compact, producing images such as these.




























Can't fault it for the money ! :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Those pics look great! 

I would like a nice slim fit in the pocket easy take anywhere camera 

Is that lumix very big?

Johnny


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Those pics look great!
> 
> I would like a nice slim fit in the pocket easy take anywhere camera
> 
> ...


Johnny,

It looks like this...










...and to give you an idea of size ....


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Great pics Mark!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Those pics look great!
> 
> I would like a nice slim fit in the pocket easy take anywhere camera
> 
> ...


It's 22mm thick at it's widest point, so it's pretty small!


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Thats your business but thanks for sharing it ! :thumb::lol:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Mark J said:


> Thats your business but thanks for sharing it ! :thumb::lol:


:lol:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks guys, I reckon thats gotta be the one not only for the quick detailing shot but also the take out to meets camera. 

I have a canon G7 too, but it has not battery meter and if i forget to charge it I am worried its gonna die after a couple of photos! Also its a little too big just to slip into my pocket in its case... 

The Lumix looks great and wont break the bank either 

Johnny


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

Lumix is good. I got my mum one for her birthday. Not taken any decent pics on it myself but the ones ive seen have been good and its fairly compact.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Great pics above, looks like a cracking little camera.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Another vote for Panasonic

I've got an FX50 and it's nice small camera that fits in your pocket takes good photos and has a nice large LCD screen

I think it's been replaced by the FX55 and this is available at a good price here http://www.ebuyer.com/product/134886


----------



## sxid (Jan 19, 2008)

i've got a £150 Ricoh R7 which is pretty good i find. 7.1X zoom lense and very compact indeed. 8.2 megapixel.

p.s dont get the R8 as its not as good.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Well I took the plunge and bought myself an FS3 today just so I could have something that would fit in a pocket etc

Took a couple of shots tonight with it and I really like it, its obviously not got the functions of my G7 but for a sub £140 camera its great.

Pics:














































Cheers,

Johnny


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

I would recognise that garage anywhere! Full of lovely stuff!!!

Edit: can I pop round? need some more bits and bobs.


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Welcome to the Panasonic club, Johnny ! :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

freon warrior said:


> I would recognise that garage anywhere! Full of lovely stuff!!!
> 
> Edit: can I pop round? need some more bits and bobs.


Course you can


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Mark J said:


> Welcome to the Panasonic club, Johnny ! :thumb:


Thanks! I think I am gonna like it


----------

